# oil pan dent



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

I took the car to a garage just to hear that there is an dent in the oil pan. There is no leak, just a dent. 

Should I replace oil pan? If so, I am pretty sure I couldnt do it myself. How much should oil pan replacement cost?


----------



## OCAKevin (Jul 12, 2006)

i just did a quick serch and found this:http://www.drivewire.com/nissanparts/catalog/nissansentraoilpan.html

scroll down till you find 91-94, and it looks like around 90 bucks. i ave never done a oil pan though so i wouldn't know what is involved


----------



## notoriousbob (Aug 7, 2006)

No, if its not leaking, it doesnt matter as long as you're still getting good oil pressure. My opinion: Waste your time and money elsewhere.



_nb


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

notoriousbob said:


> No, if its not leaking, it doesnt matter as long as you're still getting good oil pressure. My opinion: Waste your time and money elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> _nb


Makes sense. How do you check oil pressure?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

HANG ON.......Some possible misinformation going out here. 

Some people don't know these engines. The first thing we need is to know what engine your b13 has.

If you've got an SR20DE, *replace the oil pan*. SR20's have oil syphons that are almost making contact with the base of the pan when the car is new. If you bend your pan, even in the slightest, you've likely got the syphon smashed into the bottom of the pan. even though your pressure reads ok, SR20's DO NOT like haveing their oil pressure drop at ANY time. 

If you've got a GA16DE, it's not nearly as critical. 

I'd take care of it.


----------



## notoriousbob (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah to HATEnFATE's credit, i assumed you had a GA16DE like me. Anyways, your oil pressure light will turn on if there's a lack of oil pressure. For example, when you turn on your car, thats why that light is on.. Cause there isnt oil pressure yet. I've never been inside an SR20DE, so you should probably listen to HATEnFATE if you have one. But i can tell you for sure that you have a good amount of clearance a dent room on the GA16DE.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks bob. 

On the SR20, AND the GA16DE, once the oil light comes on however, even if only for a second, once the engine has warmed up, you've already done the damage. I've learned that first hand.


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

My bad. Thankfully my engine is the GA16DE. I will check my oil light and report back. Part seems to be $90. How much labor is involved?


----------



## notoriousbob (Aug 7, 2006)

a_d_y_a said:


> My bad. Thankfully my engine is the GA16DE. I will check my oil light and report back. Part seems to be $90. How much labor is involved?



it is a pain in the ass without access to a lift.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

notoriousbob said:


> it is a pain in the ass without access to a lift.



yes it is, i re-sealed my oil pan and replaced AT pan gasket when the car was on a ramp cause i keep finding a little tiny drop of something on the driveway every morning. the FSM covers this and tells you which screws to tighten first.


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

My oil light comes on before I crank the engine. It goes away as soon as the engine is started though.

I need to find a good mechanic.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

a d y a.

thats normal operation. you don't have any oil pressure until your oil pump has been primed. Usually it takes a second or two so that operation is normal. Sounds like you should be ok.


----------



## notoriousbob (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah was trying to say that same thing before, but i suck at wording stuff


----------



## Rolling_over12 (Jun 29, 2006)

well If u don find a mechanic dont let them over price it isnt the much labor involved to chane it out Although u get a pissy lazy mechanic there are two Nuts yes nutts not Bolts next to the tranny they are a pain in the ass hole to get off so tiny i think they are 8 i dunno i forgot i did mine not to long ago and u need to drop exhaust well maybe not i did for easy access


----------

